# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  Where do I buy a Grout Bag?

## hobey

Hi all, 
Does anyone know where I can buy a grout bag to do some mortar repairs on my brickwork? Tried all the major hardware outlets without luck. Im in Melbourne. Thanks

----------


## Oldsaltoz

I just use the cheap car wash sponges with a nice edge abd flat bottom.

----------


## Tools

I am pretty sure that Mitchells in Swan St Richmond sell a mortar gun, assuming that you are wanting to repoint your brickwork. 
Tools

----------


## Bloss

A high density polyethylene bag, such as the heavy ones used in upmarket stores for shoes etc, with corner snipped off to give the right sized 'nozzle', works fine for re-pointing brickwork and comes at the right price .  .  .   :Wink:

----------


## BrickCladding

You can make your own bag with some fairly heavy duty plastic and duct tape, and depending on how much mortaring you need to do and how long it takes you to perfect the bag manufacturing process, you might end up making a few!! But cheap and effective. Or we can supply you with a mortar/grout gun, for $143-00 incl GST + delivery. A removable barrel makes it easy to load the mortar, then just line up the plunger, start tweaking the trigger and your away. A heavy duty piece of kit that should last you forever if you clean it properly after each use.

----------

